# Opinions?



## DevenTheDude (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi everybody, I was able to snap some shots this weekend and was wondering if y'all could tell me what y'all think about them.

I'm just starting in the photography hobby and I'm trying to get as much advice as possible.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Close but the focus is a little soft. Try using the spot focus option so only a tiny spot is on the subject. Put that on the eye. Looks like it might have focused on the water. Not bad though keep at it. If you have a microfocus option that might be the ticket too.

Griz


----------



## DevenTheDude (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks! 
I had these posted on my Facebook and saved them to my phone from there. I think Facebook may have diminished the quality a little cause they show up sharper when I view them from my computer.

But I'll definitely work on spot focus. I'm also trying to buy a 300mm L for my camera. Right now I'm using Canon's 70-300mm DO lens that I got from a family friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The pics with the reflection are beautiful.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Ok, first I am a raw beginner so take this for what it is worth. I just got a Canon EOS 70D a week ago and have taken a couple of hundred pictures so far, with none being worthy of posting. So, knowing that I likely don't know what I am talking about, here goes. I'm not even sure if it was possible in your situation, but I would change the composition a little. Maybe move a little to the side so that the rock isn't directly behind the bird in the first picture. Same with the second, move to one side so the out of focus bird isn't growing out of the subjects back. From what I have been able to gather, professionals rarely put the subject in the center of the frame. But, I really like the pictures. Hopefully I'll have something worth critiquing soon.


----------



## DevenTheDude (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks everybody.

pknight6, I too have the 70D and you won't be disappointed in it. For the first photo, I tried a different angle but one side had a terrible glare from the water and the other angles didn't really provide a very good backdrop. As for the second photo, I was going to crop it, so the subject wasn't in the middle of the frame, but the bird was preening so I thought a middle frame shot was suitable. The **** seagull kinda photo bombed a couple shots, but to me it gives it a little more of an "in its element" kinda look.

Either way, I haven't had much time to take photos due to school and I'm still working on composure, so thank you for your opinion! It is very much appreciated. Hopefully I can get out at least one more time before my classes start back up so I can practice composure. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

pknight6 said:


> but I would change the composition a little. Maybe move a little to the side so that the rock isn't directly behind the bird in the first picture. Same with the second, move to one side so the out of focus bird isn't growing out of the subjects back. From what I have been able to gather, professionals rarely put the subject in the center of the frame. But,


 On most digital cameras, you can lock the focus by pushing shutter button part way and hold it. Move camera for the best composition, then push the shutter all the way to snap the photo. Your original item can be in focus.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

DevenTheDude said:


> Hi everybody, I was able to snap some shots this weekend and was wondering if y'all could tell me what y'all think about them.


 I'm not into nature photos at all, but for my two cents, take photos when the birds are doing something. Heads dripping with water after bird goes for feed. Show bug in beak. Show shore birds skittering about at slow shutter speed to capture the feeling of motion. Show ruffled feathers. Also, people who do bird pics like certain times of day. I think it's when color of sky reflects on water. Not sure but I think that's why they like certain times. Your photos are good shots of birds. How can you take that to the next level?


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Please never post photos in horizontal panorama again. Makes following and posting requiring lots of scrolling side-to-side.


----------



## DevenTheDude (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the tips Bob! I have plenty of pictures with the birds in action, just decided to post these four because they were some of the in between shots that weren't my favorite but had my attention. 

As far as the order the picture are posted, I can't help that, it's the way the app I use displays them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

DevenTheDude said:


> Thanks for the tips Bob! I have plenty of pictures with the birds in action, just decided to post these four because they were some of the in between shots that weren't my favorite but had my attention.
> 
> As far as the order the picture are posted, I can't help that, it's the way the app I use displays them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ask somebody who also uses Tapatalk. Yours are the only ones that show in horizontal panorama on my computer. Might be different on iphone, but it's hard to scroll the width of computer monitor 3 times to see your post.

Do you have option to post pics vertically? That'd solve it.

And go ahead and post the action shots of birds. Let's have a look.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

BobBobber said:


> Ask somebody who also uses Tapatalk. Yours are the only ones that show in horizontal panorama on my computer. Might be different on iphone, but it's hard to scroll the width of computer monitor 3 times to see your post.
> 
> Do you have option to post pics vertically? That'd solve it.
> 
> And go ahead and post the action shots of birds. Let's have a look.


They appeared vertically for me.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

BobBobber said:


> Please never post photos in horizontal panorama again. Makes following and posting requiring lots of scrolling side-to-side.


I don't have to scroll on my desktop.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

fishingcacher said:


> I don't have to scroll on my desktop.


On page 2 of this thread, I do not scroll horizontally.


----------



## edad (Feb 28, 2016)

BobBobber mentioned locking the focus by pushing the shutter button part way down. I really prefer using the back button. If I get a really once in a life time shot I forget and push the shutter release all the way -- sort of a buck fever thing. Using the back button helps with this problem.


----------



## edad (Feb 28, 2016)

On the second photo, I think the bird in the background distracts from a really good picture of the bird in the foreground. . . . just my thought.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

No tips, but that seagull gliding is cool.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I really like them, and they show you have a good eye for the craft, and know how to isolate your subject using depth of field. The sharpness looks ok, but might be a tad better. That could be something as simple as your processing workflow, or a camera setting if you are shooting JPEG instead of RAW files. The one suggestion I can offer you is around composition, IE where your subject sits within the frame. Do a bit of research on "The Rule of Thirds", and then go out and play around with it and see if it makes a difference in what you find appealing. You might shoot some test shots with your subject centered, then some other shots of the same scene using rule of thirds.


----------

